# Cat and Glen



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Perusing the web this AM looking at LP hold tank ideas so I can determine if I want to buy or build. Then the below photo popped up!

All I could think of is Catcapper cutting a big log and then Glenway showing up with his Binder. Put those two together and you a modern one of these: :smile:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol too funny Larry


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Already have one of those. Just wish I could get rid of all the relatives that have moved in. Soon as I get the tires pumped up, I'm hitting the road with this jewel.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pic...A cheerful lot !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, YD. I had 'em on a chain gang before the picture and everyone's taking a break in the pic. We had just finished reclaiming some ground for a small food plot of legumes with the DR mower and other implements of destruction.

Turned out real nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! You have a good group of friends. Is that Bullwinkle on your right ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, YD. That's Bullwinkle and he's always ready to help each weekend with some project.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be a good neighbor and you will have good neighbors.

It's plainly obvious you are one.

You can insert "friend" "Spouse", or any number of words in place of neighbor.


----------

